# Growth on side of mouth



## janed429

I have a California desert tortoise who is almost 2 years old. He (actually not sure if it's a male or female) has growths on the sides of his mouth. They are hard, dry and crusty, and do not bleed or weep any kind of fluid.  The growth on one side of his mouth is much larger than the other side. The inside of his mouth looks fine and his ability to eat is not affected. A few weeks ago, the large growth fell off and the area where it was on his mouth was smooth and pale yellow and looked ok, just a little indented (sort of like when you have a scab that falls off). The growth is now starting to grow back again. Any idea of what this could be?


----------



## JourneyTort

janed429 said:


> I have a California desert tortoise who is almost 2 years old. He (actually not sure if it's a male or female) has growths on the sides of his mouth. They are hard, dry and crusty, and do not bleed or weep any kind of fluid. The growth on one side of his mouth is much larger than the other side. The inside of his mouth looks fine and his ability to eat is not affected. A few weeks ago, the large growth fell off and the area where it was on his mouth was smooth and pale yellow and looked ok, just a little indented (sort of like when you have a scab that falls off). The growth is now starting to grow back again. Any idea of what this could be?



My first thought when I saw this was Papiloma virus, not sure if torts can get this but I am assuming so. A vet should be able to tell you for sure. There was a terrible strain of this a few years ago going around and it killed a few pups that contracted it. If you have any other torts I would keep them separated and wash your hands in between handling them.

I also could be totally off on this, this is what this reminded me of.

Good luck,


----------



## Jacob

Your Tort Looks Way Older Then Two Years Old I Would Say 
I Dont Have A Clue What It IS, Just Wait For The Experts To Come In And Help


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

your poor tort! I hope some one here is able to identify the problem. the skin on his face looks kind of crusty and irritated too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I think it's a herpes virus. It's all over his face not just on the sides. He needs a Vet treatment and probably antibiotics. If you love this guy that him to a Vet. Where are you located? We can help you find a Vet. Or you can go to the front of TFO to the Vet list and find one for yourself if you want...


----------



## dmmj

I know that sea turtles are being hit hard right now by a type of herpes virus, I would not have thought that is what it is, but it sure could be, a vet visit and isolation if you have more than one tort should be enforced until you find out for sure.


----------



## egyptiandan

It looks like either a fungal or bacterial infection, but could of course also be herpes. Definately needs to get to a vet for it to be looked at and tested.

Danny


----------



## ascott

I would take him to the vet as well...I notice in the pics that his right front leg appears to have the same type of crusty stuff on it as on the right side of his mouth area (likely spread from when he pulls his head in and comes into contact with his leg...maybe trying to rub the crusty stuff off?)

He sure is gorgeous (looking past the crusty stuff he is beautiful  )

Keep us posted, please.


----------



## Jacqui

Not something we see every day. I am so glad you came here, so we can also learn along with you what is going on. Be sure to keep us in the loop of what the Vet says and does.


----------



## exoticsdr

Could be any of the afore mentioned possibilities. The only way to find out for sure is to have your vet take a sample and send it off for histopathology and bacterial/fungal culture and sensitivity.

Doc


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

ascott said:


> He sure is gorgeous (looking past the crusty stuff he is beautiful  )
> 
> Keep us posted, please.



He has amazing eyes.


----------



## -EJ

What are you feeding it?

It's not Herpes. Papaloma virus... maybe... never seen it in DTs but that is also classed as a herpes virus


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi jane3429:

Welcome to the forum!!

I'm so sorry that your tortoise is having problems. I'm with the others, you need to take the tortoise to a vet and have the growth tested so the correct treatment can be started.

We can't diagnose tortoises by looking at pictures, all we can do is offer you our opinions. Seems to me I remember that one of my sister's turtles had a similar growth inside her mouth and it turned out to be tuberculosis. So, like you see, lots of opinions, but the only way for you to know for sure is to take the animal to the vet! 

Great-looking tortoise, but he's much older than 2 (in my opinion).

May we know your name and where you are?


----------



## October

Melly-n-shorty said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sure is gorgeous (looking past the crusty stuff he is beautiful  )
> 
> Keep us posted, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has amazing eyes.
Click to expand...


He does have pretty blue/green eyes, doesn't he? 

I'm the farthest thing from a tort expert, so my first thought was a build up of dried food (which seems to be a dumb thought reading the other responses). He looks awfully dry too. Are you soaking him regularly?


----------



## ascott

janed429, please let us know what the vet says...please 

Aww Katie, in my opinion, there is nothing that is "dumb" especially when trying to respond to a help....all things lead to another...the trail is very important.... their eyes always look as though they can see right into your soul....love em


----------



## Weldd

Very worrisome for viral infection and Herpes or Papilloma would be possibilities. If you have other tortoises, keep them separate as viral infections are easily transferred.


----------



## wrmitchell22

Any updates Janed? were you able to get him to the vet?


----------



## ascott

Hi Janed, were you able to find out what the "stuff" is on your guy? Just was curious how he is doing?


----------

